# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 346 : on joue à pile ou double-face

## Maria Kalash

On s’imagine souvent les rédactions de journaux et de magazines comme des entités monolithiques, des ensembles homogènes de gens qui tapent à l’unisson sur leur clavier, propageant une vision du monde lisse et uniforme, à laquelle chacun adhère sans faille. C’est ainsi que dans ma tête, tous les journalistes du Figaro continuent de porter des chemises bleu pâle qu’ils repassent chaque soir dans leur appartement du 8e arrondissement de Paris, jetant parfois, entre deux coups de fer, un coup d’œil ému à leur poster de Jacques Chirac, celui qui leur a donné envie de s’intéresser à la politique, en 1988. C’est ainsi que, dans ma tête toujours, trois arrondissements plus loin, ceux de Libé rangent soigneusement en boule leurs t-shirts dans les tiroirs où ils stockent leurs cendriers. Pourtant, au risque de vous décevoir autant que j’ai été déçue lorsque j’en ai pris conscience, cette vision très ordonnée de la réalité ne résiste pas à l’épreuve des faits.


Prenez Canard PC par exemple. En un instant, l’observateur le plus inattentif remarquera que les lacets dépareillés de Pipomantis jurent avec les bottes de moto de Kahn Lusth, que les pulls en laine de Sébum n’ont que du mépris pour ceux d’Izual, que mes dhals de lentilles corail ne partagent avec le plat préféré d’ackboo (les chouquettes à la nogentaise, recette page 5) qu’une étagère du frigo commun des nos locaux. Et les pages du magazine reflètent – partiellement seulement – le profond éclectisme, qui seul rassemble cette troupe hétéroclite. Kahn Lusth, fidèle à sa réputation de noirceur et de violence sèche, vous y narre ses premiers pas dans Dishonored 2 (page 46), tandis que Netsabes, à mille lieues de sa zone de confort constituée de mignoncité et de choupichouteries, s’intéresse à l’industrie chinoise du jeu vidéo (page 36). Louis-Ferdinand Sébum, fervent chantre des cultures populaires, consacre trois pages à Pokémon Go (page 74), et autant à ses premières impressions sur l’accès anticipé de Divinity Original Sin 2 (page 58). Moquette, lui, préfère des plaisirs simples, moins intellectualisés. Les cheveux aux vent, la puissance du moteur fait vrombir son petit cœur de Breton, et il nous relate son expérience du bonheur sur Forza Horizon 3, page 12. Izual, qui n’y connaît rien en arts martiaux ou en sport de combat, se découvre une passion pour l’escrime avec Of Kings and Men (page 64), tandis que je me consacrais aux IA dans l’espace, les chouettes (Event 0, page 22), et les autres (The Turing Test, page 16). Pipo, toujours plus punk que ses lacets, s’excite dans les « à venir » sur des jeux indé qui vont dépoter, Glitched et Children of Morta. 


Enfin voilà. Ça, c’est un petit aperçu du magazine que tous ensemble, malgré nos haines mutuelles, malgré la présence dans l’équipe d’individus qui laissent toujours traîner leurs emballages vides dans la salle de pause, malgré les goûts musicaux douteux des uns et les habitudes déplorables des autres, avons écrit, pour vous. Vous qui, nous en sommes certains, êtes bien différents de ce que nous imaginons.

Canard PC 346 sera disponible en kiosque pour 4,90 euros à partir du 1er octobre.


Lire la news sur le site

----------


## Rabbitman

Cette couverture.  ::wub:: 
Je suis content de ne pas être abonné pour pouvoir décider d'acheter un numéro à la qualité de ses jeux de mots en couv'.

----------


## tuxlu

Bonjour,
J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de sites et de magasines l'ont ignoré,
aussi comptez vous proposer un test de Pac Man Championship edition 2?
j'ai vraiment aimé le premier, mais j'ai l'impression que sa suite est sortie dans l'indifférence générale.

Voilà, sinon, encore merci pour ce nouveau Canard PC.

----------


## Pipomantis

> Bonjour,
> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de sites et de magasines l'ont ignoré,
> aussi comptez vous proposer un test de Pac Man Championship edition 2?


Oui, dans le numéro suivant !

----------


## deeeg

Ma'ame Kalash, cet édito de présentation est magnifique, je me suis bien marré, merci  ::): .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ma'ame Kalash, cet édito de présentation est magnifique, je me suis bien marré, merci .


Toujours avec cette pointe de poésie, comme c'est chic  ::wub::

----------


## pipoop

On as pas un petit encart pour shadow warrior2, c'est pour le prochain numéro?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Pour celui d'après. Faut qu'on ait le temps d'y jouer avant d'écrire dessus.

----------


## Flad

Au risque de faire doublon avec mon tweet de ce week-end mias : Cette couv' est ma-gni-fi-que !
Ils aiment quoi les responsables de cette couv' ?

----------


## Nono

> Je suis content de ne pas être abonné pour pouvoir décider d'acheter un numéro à la qualité de ses jeux de mots en couv'.


S'il y a un poster en double page centrale, sans les jeux de mots, j'achète.

----------


## znokiss

> Ma'ame Kalash, cet édito de présentation est magnifique, je me suis bien marré, merci .


Pareil, un plaisir à lire. Pour la peine je me réabonne.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La révélation.  ::mellow:: 
Il est possible d'inverser le drapeau Breton pour en faire un signal de détresse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mutiler ainsi l'image glorieuse de la Liberté, t'as pas peur des représailles, toi.

----------


## Morbo

> Bonjour,
> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de sites et de magasines l'ont ignoré,
> aussi comptez vous proposer un test de Pac Man Championship edition 2?
> j'ai vraiment aimé le premier, mais j'ai l'impression que sa suite est sortie dans l'indifférence générale.
> 
> Voilà, sinon, encore merci pour ce nouveau Canard PC.


ça répondra pas à ta question mais Boulap parle de ce jeu dans l'emission GameKult de samedi dernier. Apparement ça reste sympa mais il préfère le précédent.

----------


## Croaker

Sur le aCdJ (le premier article que je lis quand il est present) il me semblait que les stats donnaient tord aux commentaires de Larian et qu'en fait leur  note Steam n'avait pas bouge.

----------


## Nono

> Au risque de faire doublon avec mon tweet de ce week-end mias : Cette couv' est ma-gni-fi-que !
> Ils aiment quoi les responsables de cette couv' ?


Moi aussi elle m'a rendu tout chose, mais elle provient directement de Bethesda. Garde tes chocolats pour la prochaine couverture de Couly  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain j'ai grave envie de préco 10 exemplaires de DOS 2 maintenant  :Emo: 

Question concernant la preview de Dishonored 2: dans le descriptif des pouvoirs concernant chaque perso, Emilie possède le Far Reach, qui permet de se téléporter en un endroit qu'elle "regarde" , pendant que Corvo garde son bon vieux Blink, qui lui permet de... behh...se téléporter à l'endroit qu'il regarde.
Heu...C'est quoi la différence ????

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tain j'ai grave envie de préco 10 exemplaires de DOS 2 maintenant 
> 
> Question concernant la preview de Dishonored 2: dans le descriptif des pouvoirs concernant chaque perso, Emilie possède le Far Reach, qui permet de se téléporter en un endroit qu'elle "regarde" , pendant que Corvo garde son bon vieux Blink, qui lui permet de... behh...se téléporter à l'endroit qu'il regarde.
> Heu...C'est quoi la différence ????


Je n'ai jamais touché ou vu DH2 tourner, mais vu la formulation de ta phrase, on pourrait comprendre que Corvo ne peut aller qu'en ligne droite sur une distance donnée (Tracer), tandis qu'Emilie peut choisir l'endroit où elle termine (Reaper).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est ce que je me suis dit, mais du coup ça ferait un pouvoir un peu trop Cheatay pour Emily, s'il n'y a pas de limite de distance au point de téléportation...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Visiblement, ça va se tenir aux évolutions des pouvoirs. On a pas eu beaucoup de détails mais Emily pourra attirer les ennemis et les objets à elle avec le Far Reach pendant que Corvo pourra faire un truc que j'ignore.

Et oui, j'ai pas fait spécialement gaffe mais la distance semblait limitée pour Emily.

----------


## jackft

Hello, y a des abonnés qui ne l'ont toujours pas reçu ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Das topic der gens qui l'ont pas reçu.

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, pas arrivé par ici.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tain j'ai grave envie de préco 10 exemplaires de DOS 2 maintenant 
> 
> Question concernant la preview de Dishonored 2: dans le descriptif des pouvoirs concernant chaque perso, Emilie possède le Far Reach, qui permet de se téléporter en un endroit qu'elle "regarde" , pendant que Corvo garde son bon vieux Blink, qui lui permet de... behh...se téléporter à l'endroit qu'il regarde.
> Heu...C'est quoi la différence ????


Alors Corvo ce n’est pas une téléportation mais un dash donc tu vas plus loin si tu vas vers le bas et beaucoup moins loin vers le haut. Tu es aussi incapable de traverser des objets comme des barreaux. Dans le premier Dishonored l’amélioration augmentait sa portée là je me demande si l’amélioration ne sera pas le _Blink Assault_ qui permet de repousser violemment l’ennemi contre lequel on blink. On voit ça dans une des vidéos.

Emily peut attraper un objet à distance, si l’objet est plutôt léger elle l’attire vers elle, s’il est lourd c’est elle qui est attirée. Je pense que l’amélioration permet d’attraper des gens pour les attirer et les empaler sur ta belle épée. Son pouvoir semble aussi arrêter le temps, peut-être uniquement s’il est amélioré, comme Daud pouvait le faire avec son Blink.

Après Arkane a dit avoir revu le système d’amélioration donc il y a peut-être plusieurs améliorations pour chaque pouvoir.

----------


## Pifou

Mme Kalash,

Suite à notre entretien textuel, je vais oser tenter un test sociologique.

Étant donné que je me suis fait eu sur deux jeux bien noté par vos soins, avec une critique globalement positive et enjouée, je vais vais vérifier si vos notes sont inversement proportionnelles à mes goûts.
Life is Strange, beuark pour moi, et Homesick, bof.

Je prends le temps de la lecture et de la réflexion avant de me lancer sur The Turing Test.

Nous nous tenons à votre disposition pour de plus amples renseignements.

Cordialement,

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merci messieurs Kahn et Frypo. 

@tintin: Turing Test est chiant. Fin du genre tu joues vite fait et tu l'oublies. 
Et aucun challenge à part 2-3 énigmes dont la difficulté relèvent plus de l'incompréhension qu'autre chose, je préfère prévenir. A côté Portal c'est un Myst-Like  ::ninja:: 
Après si t'as pas touché un jeu de ce genre depuis beh..Portal, ça t'intéressera peut être plus que moi , mais autant se diriger vers Talos  ou The Witness, c'est bien plus gratifiant.

----------


## Pifou

Talos, j'avais chargé la démo, mais pas accroché plus que ça, la narration m'a gavé. 
Les let's play de Witness ne m'inspirent pas vraiment non plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La narration de de The Turing n'est pas plus accrocheuse (perso j'ai vite lâché le semblant d'histoire/philosophie pouetpouet de Talos, ça n'empêche pas de profiter du jeu)
Niveau puzzles  par contre y'a pas photo, Talos est nettement au-dessus ; et en plus il varie les décors et les ambiances, là où Turing te cantonne dans le même genre de salle sf-base-lunaire sans trop de variations de décors.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai lu la news sur l'Islande qui n'a pas voulu être dans Fifa17 pour la somme, sait on combien touchent les autres équipes européennes ?

----------


## ERISS

Event[0], Kalash, le jeu-oeuf, le jeu miroir, l'enfermé dans soi-même
. les cellules politiques dans leur boîte, où on change leurs règles selon notre philosophie, puis on voit l'évolution, les moyens déterminent la fin (projet de jeu)
. le pirate d'océan (comme miroir), sa stratégie de survie (projet de jeu plateau solo/multi, adaptable au pc)
. Le très vieux donj' Casus en R*O*M du ZX81 ! tout à fait la définition, mais au niveau de la machine, pas du joueur (edit: non le jeu n'était pas du tout de moi, ni en projet)

----------


## znokiss

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Croaker

Je pense que c'est une IA qui tente de communiquer avec nous.

Il y a encore du boulot.

----------


## Beignet

Merde! Avira est en train de piquer les pastilles de Toto-la-déglingue.  ::o:

----------


## Augen13

> Cette couverture. 
> Je suis content de ne pas être abonné pour pouvoir décider d'acheter un numéro à la qualité de ses jeux de mots en couv'.


Perso, j'aurais préféré voir en couv" l'image qui est à la page 46 : elle démonte. Emily est trop mimi quand elle fait la gueule. 

Les jeux que je mets dans ma liste :
-Of kings and men/Dishonored 2
J'attends aussi le test d'Original sin 2 pour me décider...

----------

